# ST1032 impeller removal and auger gearbox disassembly



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I am trying to remove the impeller from the shaft (it is really seized) from one of my Ariens ST1032, I've tried soaking in penetrating fluid and the heat and cool process using an oxi-accet torch with no success. So I decided to take the augers shaft off from the gearbox (so that I could fit the impeller on a 30ton press that I have access to), but it is also seized, so I started taking the gearbox apart and I have a question on how to take the impeller shaft off from the gearbox?. :icon_scratch::icon_scratch::icon_scratch: 
I have the threaded big retaining nut and the side cover off.

Thanks.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Have you considered the electrolysis rust removal process?






I used a five gallon bucket, and 2x2 pieces of wood crossed it, as insulators. And to also prevent the aluminum case from touching the water. 

I used this on my 622, and after a day, they fell free.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

db9938 said:


> Have you considered the electrolysis rust removal process?
> I used a five gallon bucket, and 2x2 pieces of wood crossed it, as insulators. And to also prevent the aluminum case from touching the water.
> 
> I used this on my 622, and after a day, they fell free.


I don't want to discourage you but even after electrolysis I had an auger I eventually gave up on. The electrolysis was obviously working as I had all kinds of rust in the soup, but still could never get the augers off the shaft.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Fair enough, but with all the other methods that have been tried, I'd thought that I would just throw it out there.


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

There should be a retaining bolt on the front, under the dust cap. If you remove that, you should be able to pull the impeller shaft out through the back, leaving the worm gear in the case. Putting it back together will be tougher, but it can be done. 

The last large impeller I removed like this (from a 924084) took lots of heat and a 40 ton press. The larger shaft diameter provides more surface area for corrosion to cling to...

Good luck!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone.

_*Db*_,
I appreciate your sugestion. I have everything to do electrolisis and I will eventually try it, but I think it would not happen until next spring. 

Initailly it loked like the auger and impeller were one piece but after a few heat and cool cycles you can see how rust is breaking off.
One more thing that I am willing to try is the wax trick.

Thanks *Sidegrinder* for the details on how to take the auger shaft off the gearbox. Now, how do you get the dust cover off?


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

If I remember right, it is a slight press fit. Heat the area lightly and try to pry it off or twist side-to-side with a pipe wrench. Try to be gentle if you want to reuse it--easier said than done.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

sidegrinder said:


> If I remember right, it is a slight press fit. Heat the area lightly and try to pry it off or twist side-to-side with a pipe wrench. Try to be gentle if you want to reuse it--easier said than done.


I'll be dealing with it later, I'll let you know how it goes....


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Tried the wax trick, did not work, but I was able to disaasemble the gearbox and place the impeller and shaft on the hydraulic press, took a bit more than 5 tons to break it free. 

Question:
On Ariens 924 series blowers, is the impeller normally a tight fit on the shaft?, or is it suppossed to spin freely and the 2 roll pins act like shearpins?
:icon_scratch::icon_scratch:


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't know the answer but I can tell you that I used a 60s model that kept breaking the roll pins. I quickly learned to take off the chute and replace them with a long punch.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

AriensPro1128 said:


> I don't know the answer but I can tell you that I used a 60s model that kept breaking the roll pins. I quickly learned to take off the chute and replace them with a long punch.


I will clean all the corrosion on the shafts and impellers and I would check how they fit. I'm suspecting that they should just spin on each other.
Anyways, I was succesfull at removing three impellers from their shafts, but I had to ultimately use the hydraulic press. About 15 tons to break free the tightest one.
Now I am left with 2 seized augers on one ST1032 and 2 seized augers on a ST1236. I already made one attempt on heat and cool with no success. 
I may try electrolysis tomorrow.


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

There is much more torque on the auger shaft (after the ~10:1 gearbox) than there is on the impeller shaft. The shear pins on the impeller should be more than strong enough.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I was ready to attempt the electrolysis today, but my plastic container was too small for the 16" diameter augers (I will have to start looking for a few 55 gallon plastic drums :icon-hgtg. 
So I tried the heat and cool method twice again with no success.

Unfortunaletly I can not fit it on the hydraulic press :icon_blue_very_sad:.

Next attempt is going to be to drill a few more holes in the shaft and see if I can get penetrating oil to get in between the shaft and the augers.

If it does not work, I will try to feed candle wax thru the drilled holes and the grease fittings holes and see what happens.

What I am ultimately considering doing is what _*Dodge*_ sugested a while back (I'm considering going this route since I may be using this set up more than twice :icon_whistling: , I already have 4 augers to remove, and this set up with different addapters should also work on my Hondas and Yamahas if/when needed), check the following thread:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...w-remove-seized-augers-typical-hs80-hs55.html


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> Question:
> On Ariens 924 series blowers, is the impeller normally a tight fit on the shaft?, or is it suppossed to spin freely and the 2 roll pins act like shearpins?
> :icon_scratch::icon_scratch:


I've got examples of both!

On my 1032 I tried various means and my machinist friend tried to get the impeller off the shaft and no luck... that thing as far as I can tell is on there for life.

But I was working on my ST824 (also a 924 series) the other day and noticed the impeller is actually a little *loose* on the shaft! I was replacing the impeller shaft bearing and noticed there's a little rotational play between the shaft and the impeller. I had the roll pins in the impeller break on one of my machines last year but can't remember whether it's this one or the 10000-series 32-incher that was my 2nd machine at that time.

Anyhow they're definitely not *all* a tight fit.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Try Kroil penetrating oil, Not Cheap, but It's the Good Stuff.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I was able to make one auger move about 1/64" using the _*D**odge*_ method posted above and using heat at the same time, but then it would not budge.
I usually do not give up, but I am really busy at work, so I decided to take it to the Machine Shop and let them deal with it.
I dropped them off on Monday, I explained to them how I got it to move a bit.
Yesterday I stoped by to drop another part that the shop needs done, so the machinist told me that with the method I was using he could not get a good grip on the augers, so he said he ordered a speciall "collar" that he is planning on machining to fit on the augers. 
I should get an update within a few days.
If it works out and they can separate the augers from the shaft, I would likely end up with that "collar" and I'll see if when I have time I can make a rig to fit the augers on the hydraulic press when I need to remove the next set of seized/frozen augers.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Machine shop called, one auger is out and he is working on the second one.
He said he soaked it in penetrating oil, heated and soaked it several times, then he used a puller and was able to remove it by putting tension on the puller and tapping on the shaft ~ 1/8" at a time. 
Guess I better prepare my checkbook.... :icon-hgtg:


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Sounds like you could be a Machine shop owner real soon.


----------

